# 2014 Southeast Ohio Lakes Tournament Trail



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is the 2014 schedule
4/06/14 Seneca Lake 7a-3p
4/27/14 Ohio River Wheeling Ramp
5/18/14 Dillon Lake 6a-2p Marina Ramp
6/08/14 Salt Fork Lake 6a-2p Morning Glory
7/13/14 Ohio River 6a-2p St. Mary
8/10/14 Salt Fork Lake 6:30a-2:30p
9/07/14 Seneca Lake 7a-3p

Two Day Classic Championship 
October 11 Tappan Lake 7a-3pm
October 12 Salt Fork Lake 7a-3pm

Seoltt Open 
6/22/14 Ohio River (St. Mary) 6a-2p No membership required for open.

Contact Information: Frank Arthurs , T/D 614-496-3032 
Email : [email protected]


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone know how the seneca tournament went.


----------



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

not very good it took 5.24 to win....cold front really slowed things down


----------

